# Extreme Archery Shrink Fletch



## MartinManiac (Sep 11, 2007)

From the manufactures website:
A New Concept In Arrow Fletching!
The SHRINK FLETCH easily installs on any carbon or aluminum shaft 17/64 to 24/64 diameter.
SHRINK FLETCH is applied by submerging the arrow shaft in hot water (Not Boiling) about 180° which
shrinks the tubing to the shaft. Tubing colors are bright white or clear.

I have been tearing up fletchings a lot and decided to try this out. The installation went smooth as could be. I did not clean the shafts with anything except my knife after removing the old torn fletchings. So far I have shot these arrows 30 or 40 times with no problems and the flight is good. I will add more about these as I shoot them more. You can check them out at extremearchery.com

Scott


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Did you use the white or clear tubing? I've heard there may be a difference between the quality of the white and clear, that's why I ask.


----------



## gmiller (Oct 4, 2007)

Do not try to shoot them through a wisker biscuit. I only got about 20 shots and the vanes started to seperate.


----------



## MartinManiac (Sep 11, 2007)

gmiller said:


> Do not try to shoot them through a wisker biscuit. I only got about 20 shots and the vanes started to seperate.


I did use the white one and they have been through the biscuit a 100 or so times with no problems. I have also been shooting them with my drop-away rest and they are still performing just fine. I've shot them at least 250 times total as I practice a little just about everyday. So far I have no complaints.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey guys, new to this whole thing, please bare with me. I just picked up those yesterday along with a cd. I to have a the same setup as you Martin. Did you have to do anything special with them when you were putting them on? I have 2 carbon arrows that need the fletchings replaced and noone around to repair them. This is why I bought that. They work fine with your whisker biscuit? I hear so many bad things about those, just want to make sure all is good. Thanks.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Shrink Fletch is a novel and expensive way to put fletching on an arrow shaft. I'm cheap and do it the old fashioned way with a fletching jig and inexpensive vanes.

If they work for you, that's cool. :darkbeer:


----------



## Ziman (Nov 17, 2005)

I jus but some of those on my arrows and have had probably 250 shots with them n they are awesome n were very easy to put on! I have not tried them with a whisker biscuit yet i have jus been using a trophy ridge drop zone n i have no complaints with them!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

MartinManiac said:


> From the manufactures website:
> A New Concept In Arrow Fletching!
> The SHRINK FLETCH easily installs on any carbon or aluminum shaft 17/64 to 24/64 diameter.
> SHRINK FLETCH is applied by submerging the arrow shaft in hot water (Not Boiling) about 180° which
> ...


Has anyone tried them with a launcher type rest (I shoot a QT 3000 with a #10 cousins launcher)? Thanks:wink:


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to know how good they work on the 3000 also.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

I tried the white ones with the quick spin speed hunters. Putting them on the arrows was as easy as it gets. Had two arrows that each lost a vane after about 50 shots through a whisker biscuit. Might be a good idea for an instant repair in the field but I dont know about them for a permanent fletching


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

You may get away with it through a well used W/B and line them up through the same old slots. Other wise they will not hold up very well.


----------



## SirWilliam (Nov 4, 2004)

badbow148 said:


> You may get away with it through a well used W/B and line them up through the same old slots. Other wise they will not hold up very well.


I have shot mine with the blazers through my WB for at least over 100 shots with no issues whatsoever! I really like them for a quick set up. They look great and perfrom great. The one thing I do (have always done since moving to a WB), is to put a small drop of fletching cement on the front leading edge of the vane where it contacts the shaft...I have always done that and have never had a fletching torn off because of my WB. Just my .02...


----------



## cwa1104sab (Aug 7, 2005)

I have fletched my own arrows prior to these and went to these to see what the hubub was about. I got the ones with the 4" quick spins and I've shot it thru a biscuit since I went to them. I started this "experiment" in Sept. and shoot about 15 arrows a day leading up to the season. Quick math 15 x 6days (1 day off usually) equals about 90 a week-give or take. 90 a week x 7 weeks equals 630 shots. Lets say 600 to be safe over a month and a half to 2 month period thru a biscuit. In that time I have had exactly 1 fletch (my cock vane) start to separate. I used the white ones and will never go back to my old way. Also I have taken a buck and a doe with them. Both pass thru. Both recovered within 30 yards. 

Just my own field test- hope it helps. I love them. Yes they are pricey and maybe they are a "gimick" but I like them and will pay for them and have paid for far worse things in my life


----------



## stevezt4 (Jan 27, 2008)

i shot mine on the 3000 no problems what so ever, i bought them because that is the only way i could try blazer vanes. i really like the shrink system


----------



## lzema (Feb 22, 2007)

I tried them because I wanted to try out Blazers. They work as advertised. I don't use/abuse many arrows so the convenience is worth it for me. I used the white sleeves because I thought the added visibilty when hunting is good to see shot placement.


----------



## bukhuntr (Aug 22, 2003)

i also had a few arrows laying around that needed refletched so i picked up a pack with white tubing and blazers. took about 5 mins. to do 6 once water was hot. nice thing was i could shoot them right after. flew great out of my ally with a dropzone.


----------



## dawber007 (Nov 18, 2008)

i dont know if this has happened to anyone else but some how water got stuck in the wraps on about 3 or 4 of my arrows:sad:


----------



## ayres330 (May 2, 2005)

*Probly too fast*



dawber007 said:


> i dont know if this has happened to anyone else but some how water got stuck in the wraps on about 3 or 4 of my arrows:sad:


You might be putting them in the water too fast. I shoot around 6 to 8 thousand arrows a year between comp and hunting and practice,All I use is Extreme archery shrink fletch on ALL my arrows for 3 years and they are the next best thing to the compound bow.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

*quick spin*

i shoot extreem quickspin 2in. on my gold tip pro hunters makes my montec b.h. fly like a field point. it took less then 10 min to fletch 6 arrows will never go back to jog and glue :darkbeer:


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Omega said:


> Shrink Fletch is a novel and expensive way to put fletching on an arrow shaft. I'm cheap and do it the old fashioned way with a fletching jig and inexpensive vanes.
> 
> If they work for you, that's cool. :darkbeer:



I agree, it's for some...Probably emergencies only for me...
most of mine are going to be FOB's anyway


----------



## brianb231 (Mar 30, 2009)

I used them and they go on great. I think for hunting they would be good, but I shoot alot and when you hit solid surfaces with them enough, like hard targets and like the technohunt screens and such the whole wrap slides down the shaft of your arrow in the middle some place. The adhesive loses its grip so I went back to the old fasion way. Great idea though.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

if you dont put em on the right size shaft they slide . maybe putting glue inside the wrap before dipping them would work??


----------



## D-bow (May 17, 2007)

I bought some NAP quickfletch w/2" twisters for 13.99 last thursday put 6 together in 5 min. Went on flawlessly I've shot them all weekend with no problems I've shot them at three different style of target with some pass thrus on my layered target still no problems if they don't start giving problems soon I'm just gonna assume they're as good as any jig and glue I've used and I even put a pretty nice helical on mine before they cooled and its stayed nicely oh and someone a few post back said they're exspensive I don't know anyone who will put wraps on and fletch with anything for 14bucks just my thoughts


----------



## amikehoover (Oct 12, 2011)

*Shrink Fletch*

I have shot these through my whisker biscuit for the last 5 years now. The only fletchings that I loose are when I cut them off with my broadheads. I would recommend these to anyone.


----------



## amikehoover (Oct 12, 2011)

The originals had glue dots that went at the top and bottom of the tubes. I have never had a problem with them slipping on me though.


----------

